# Driveway Camping In The 2010 310Bhs!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We brought it home Friday night, and had the family camping in the driveway Sat. night! Our neighbors told us the Outback dwarfed our house! It got down to 10 degrees, but that furnace kept us toasty. At one point, I woke dh up to turn it down! We had popcorn and a movie planned. Enjoyed the popcorn, but even with the help of the manual, could not get the dvd to play on the screen. We could hear the film, but "no signal" on the screen. Dh and ds are pretty tech handy, and concluded that it must not be hooked up correctly to the radio/cd/dvd player as it was connected correctly on the back of the tv. We'll let service take it apart and check it out. They have a third mattress on order as they took out the sofa in the bunkhouse for us and put in a bed with drawers underneath. So there's still some things to wrap up with the dealer (including a smaller flat screen for the bh that was promised for signing at the RV show).
So, it's good to be Outbackers again! Even though it's a different flooplan, interior color, and it's much much bigger than our 2006, it still felt like coming home!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new 310BHS! We picked ours up two weeks ago and now it's sitting under snow in our driveway!

We tried a movie at the dealer during the PDI and thay mentioned an "oh yeah". You must switch your input on the TV to "AV" (if it's the 26" Legend brand) otherwise you won't get a picture on the TV.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Blackjack said:


> Congrats on the new 310BHS! We picked ours up two weeks ago and now it's sitting under snow in our driveway!
> 
> We tried a movie at the dealer during the PDI and thay mentioned an "oh yeah". You must switch your input on the TV to "AV" (if it's the 26" Legend brand) otherwise you won't get a picture on the TV.


Mystery solved! Thank you!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on true "all weather" camping! LOL!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Winter camping in the driveway... Sounds like fun!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Driveway camping is COOL!!







Great way to enjoy it when you really can't take a trip and check out your new unit!! Sounds like you did a good deal on getting your OB customized the way you wanted it, too!! Great idea about the third bed with drawers underneath!!








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome and congrats!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you everybody! The bed with drawers was really a mistake on the dealer's part that we took a liking to. The only Sydney Russet interior they had came with the sofa in the bh. We wanted the trundle bed option. The general manager told us they had a bed at the dealership they could put in for us. We thought he was talking trundle. He wasn't. They ordered the trundle after we discovered the mix up, and we took the tt home, and then changed our minds about the bed with storage. You can never have too many drawers for all the kids' stuff - so it stays!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats, and I applaud your choice


----------

